# Hydraulic front suspension ... not what you think



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

First off, no I'm not trying to "pimp/rice my ride" and make it into some stupid bouncing lowrider.

Anyways, I was randomly watching an episode of Top Gear, where they were testing a Lamborghini. And, what Lambo did on their car, was specifically what the title says. They installed a hydraulic front suspension, so when the richy, rich owners got to a parking lot, they could raise the front bumper of the car 5 inches in order to drive over a speed bump instead of crawling and hoping.

Now, I want a body kit and a slightly lowered car, and I can easily get around with avoiding speed bumps; but the thought/idea is a pretty nice one, and I just wanted to see if anyone out there knew anything about how much something like this would cost, etc.


Any thoughts, ideas, info on the subject?


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

KW has coilovers for the Cruze. You should be able to match these with their KW HLS system. You'll need to get their universal KW HLS kit as there isn't one specially made for the Cruze.

The KW coilovers aren't cheap, though, and neither is the KW HLS system. You'll also need to check with them whether these can work together, or with other lowering springs or coilovers.

KW hydraulic lift system /// KW HLS helps lowered vehicles with low ground clearance to clear obstacles


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmmm lift doesn't seem to be that much different. At least it wouldn't work with our speed bumps. Plus I could see a complete set up running +5k easily.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

air bags


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretty expensive, 2k id say, on the cruze.......add another k just for the heck of it haha!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> air bags


I was thinking the same thing but how's the ride on bags?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

This idea would be really sweet if it were matched with some sensors to fully automate the thing.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just learn how to drive lowered car and you'll be fine, its not that difficult...

BTW, bouncing lowriders are ******* awesome!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Just learn how to drive lowered car and you'll be fine, its not that difficult...
> 
> BTW, bouncing lowriders are ******* awesome!


Its not, when there's no one else in the parking lot. But when you're 1-2ft from opposing traffic and same distance to the curb on the other, its pretty difficult.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

just gotta get used to the lowest part of your cruze if your getting coilovers on the cruze. Im waiting on the DGR coilovers and yes it will take some time to get used to everything if your new at it! patience is key and NEVER EVER let anybody "rush" you or get you "nervous" in tight situations. Be smart where you drive and think about the roads your heading on before actually going on them! this will save you from the huge bumps lol!

everybody should be fine, im not going too too low with my DGR's ......but it is going to be SLAMMED!


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Found what appears to be a cheaper alternative to the KW HLS kits -- still a full hydraulic kit, with both 2-wheel (front) and 4-wheel (front and back) versions available:

Home

Seems like the lifting/raising is pretty noisy, though. Don't know what the KW HLS kit is like in comparison. One customer's video here:

My GTM with RamLift Pro - YouTube


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh, looks like the KW HLS kit is also pretty noisy --

KW HLS AND TEIN TYPE FLEX ON 300ZX TURBO - YouTube


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Noisy and slow. Thinking bags still best option for those interested.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Air ride suspensions are prone to failure, though... I go autocrossing with my car, so I wouldn't risk using them on the track, even if they're designed for performance rather than comfort.

In the KW HLS and RamLift Pro systems, even if the hydraulics fail, you still have your original coilovers, so the worst that will happen is you lose your additional static lift.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

How expensive are the kits? For the KW's..and is the hydraulic kit compatible with the KW spec coilovers?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> How expensive are the kits? For the KW's..and is the hydraulic kit compatible with the KW spec coilovers?


Being KW, I'm sure ALL of their coilovers work with their hydraulic kit. The only question would be if they fit our cars, and if they didn't, how much work would have to be done to make them fit.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

The other thing is KW HLS has both a HLS 2 (front) and HLS 4 (front and back). Ideally, if I got this (which I can dream about but probably won't due to the high cost), I would want this for both the front and back so that the whole car can be raised/lowered.

However, at least for the Cruzes in my region, the rear axle is a torsion beam and the rear suspension separates the springs from the struts, even in a coilover setup. I'm not sure if the HLS kit can fit the rear in this situation. If not, then only the HLS 2, to raise the front, will be available.


----------

